# What do you think about these two works by Stravinsky and Schoenberg



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

First one: Stravinsky: The Soldier's Tale






Second: Schoenberg's Pierrot Lunaire


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Love them, not every day though.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I like the Stravinsky piece a lot, the Schoenberg is growing on me - its not bad. 

What do you think about the two works?


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

I have mixed feelings about _Pierrot Lunaire_. I often wish the voice would just shut up, so we can hear the instrumental writing better, which I think is some of Schoenberg's loveliest. But Sprechstimme just strikes me as one of his sillier inventions.

I don't think about_ L'Histoire_.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Soldier's tale was one of the very first pieces that attracted me from Stravinsky. That was many time ago, I need to hear it again.
Pierrot's is a landmark in my experience as a classical listener. A masterpiece. I'm never tired of it and always can search for new renditions.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

If you like these two works try Berio - _Laborinutus II_


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I like l'Histoire du Soldat a lot. The violin solos are absolutely amazing.

I actually prefer the suite, devoid of narration.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I dig 'em! And the Stravinsky in suite form for me also.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I once attended a performance of the entire Soldier's Tale done with puppets/marionettes. It was very entertaining.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

_Pierrot Lunaire_ is one of my favourite works, and I've collected several versions. They range from Erika Stiedry-Wagner's pioneering version directed by Schoenberg himself, to one by Cleo Laine and Elgar Howarth. I regret the fact that Björk's performance is only available as a couple of poorly-recorded live excerpts; I hope one day she'll commit it to disc.

_L'histoire du Soldat_ is also rather fun - and (devilishly) inventive - but it won't be on my Desert Island list. The Schoenberg, on the other hand, would be a strong contender.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Neither is something I listen to often. Once a year or every two years is enough. I would prefer the suite form of Stravinsky's Soldier's Tale if I were to listen to it more often. I don't really hate or dislike either work, there's just so many other works I enjoy hearing more often.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Love L'Histoire - great piece, magnificent use of small ensemble and resources available. Same genre as the wonderful Octet for winds... 
Pierrot - eh...it's OK, I don't listen to it often....I generally love Schoenberg, but I prefer other of his works to this one.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Soldier's Tale is clever and I've enjoyed it, but at the end of the day it doesn't do that much for me.

Pierrot is one of my all-time favorites, so for me the choice is clear.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I love both pieces. Lean toward the Stravinsky a bit more.



Vasks said:


> I once attended a performance of the entire Soldier's Tale done with puppets/marionettes. It was very entertaining.


A few years ago, saw a free performance at Los Angeles County Museum of Art (they have free classical concerts every Sunday) of l'Histoire du Soldat performed by The Colburn School. The soldier was played by Jack Black.

The instrumentalists were top notch, of course. And Jack Black was very enjoyable as the soldier.

It was narrated by a character actor, who's name has slipped my mind at the moment.

EDIT:

I got that wrong. The character actor was Michael Lerner, and he played the devil. He was in Barton Fink, Elf, X men, and many others.

The narrator was Scott Weintraub, another actor with a long list of credits.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

hpowders said:


> I like l'Histoire du Soldat a lot. The violin solos are absolutely amazing.


I like those violin solos too. Very devilish... :devil:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> I like those violin solos too. Very devilish... :devil:


A few of them are quite danceable. I think one solo is called Devil's Dance, with a rhythmic introduction by plucked double basses, before an intoxicating, sinewy solo violin.


----------

